

Learning iOS vs. Learning Web Development: My Choice - jkhowland
http://jkhowland.me/i-chose-ios-instead-of-web.html

======
jkhowland
I realize that money isn't everything. And developing for iOS means more than
that. I do think, however, that it's weighing on the minds of a lot of people
picking a career path.

Building for iOS gives you the ability to reach millions of people that care
about design, and experience. I feel like a mobile gives you the opportunity
to reach people in a more personal and intimate way than a web app.

The fact is, there are as many reasons for choosing a platform (web, iOS, or
Android) as there are developers. I'm actually very interested in hearing
other developers reasons.

~~~
scottcowley
I've always assumed that app development was harder to monetize than typical
paths to profit using standard web development + product/affiliate marketing.

------
wostler
As a full-time iOS developer, I like and agree with this list. I particularly
agree with the point about monetization. I love that Apple takes care of all
of the money handling and app delivery, and I just need to worry about making
the best app I can make. It also helps that there are already millions upon
millions of potential customers accustomed to paying money for quality apps
that are just a tap away from sending you money. Very compelling reason to
team up with Apple.

